# Good News Soccer Stories Only



## Ellejustus (Jun 24, 2020)

My good news.  My dd still loves the great game of soccer and was so happy to see her teammates and get back to a part of her life that means so much to her and others.  Oh ya, I found a really cool dad on here who makes highlight soccer videos and is helping my dd make her first ever professional soccer video.  Please, and I ask with deepest of asks, just good news soccer stories for this thread.  I'm trying very hard to be positive for myself, my wife and kids and all my hears around me.  What comes out of my mouth will be heard and I want it to be positive, not toxic.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My good news.  My dd still loves the great game of soccer and was so happy to see her teammates and get back to a part of her life that means so much to her and others.  Oh ya, I found a really cool dad on here who makes highlight soccer videos and is helping my dd make her first ever professional soccer video.  Please, and I ask with deepest of asks, just good news soccer stories for this thread.  I'm trying very hard to be positive for myself, my wife and kids and all my hears around me.  What comes out of my mouth will be heard and I want it to be positive, not toxic.


I'm not a big "sideline" dad like I was when my kids played on the small field, now I tend to stay in the car until kickoff and when I do situate myself to watch the game, it's with a book by the corner flag. Watching my oldest get down from the car to practice with her team for the first time in months and take "socially distanced" photos afterwards and embracing the ones who felt comfortable with it, was good to see.

The stress and anxiety we've all gone through has been tough, but our kids have had to cope with this and have been so resilient without a major aspect of their young lives that is critical to their development as adults, and that's interacting with their peers, in particular with their friends / teammates.

My youngest had a similar experience yesterday as my girls are practicing on alternate days, it was really a sigh of relief to see them out there doing something "normal". Hopes and prayers that the positive trend continues and everyone stays as healthy as they can.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 24, 2020)

One more cool news thing:  My dd drove to and from practice and I never "raised my voice in fear as she was driving."  That was a first for me and huge accomplishment for both of us.  My baby is growing up and I am taught every day to let go and let her drive her life.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> One more cool news thing:  My dd drove to and from practice and I never "raised my voice in fear as she was driving."  That was a first for me and huge accomplishment for both of us.  My baby is growing up and I am taught every day to let go and let her drive her life.


My son came home other day past dinner looking rather spent and immediately hit the showers.   Has a smile on his face when I asked him how his day was?, played for hours with some friends, hung out, hit up some chicken & waffles on the way back, life is good.

Personally enjoying the restart of the pro games:  Premier, LA Liga,  and Bundesliga.  Still little rough on the edges &  not in great form so 0-0 or 3-0 scores but when they get more games should be even better.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 24, 2020)

DD just did around the world yesterday.  Whole team is juggling a ton, with about half of them breaking 1000.  

Not the same as a game, but fun to hear them brag to each other on zoom.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 24, 2020)

My daughter’s team practiced for the first time yesterday.   Most of the kids are not in shape but it was cool for me to see that my daughter had no problems with the drills and fitness exercises.    I pushed her hard to stay fit during the quarantine and it’s paying off now


----------



## 3thatplay (Jun 24, 2020)

My dd tested negative for virus and antibodies and will start captain's practices soon.  Her team has a new transfer recently, GK, that the head coach asked if she could become housemates for the year.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 24, 2020)

AYSO is back training

Full on men's game going down

Baseball middle schoolers play on the ball diamond

High Schoolers playing a scrimmage w/ portable goals

At least two personal trainers with half a dozen players one of them using one of the signs says field use prohibited as a goal marker

Good times walking the dog around, catching up /w some people be we come across that i haven't seen in a while...


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 24, 2020)

It's the second week of small group training - so far so good. Saw few parents I hadn't seen in months and we caught up from a safe distance.

Thanks for this thread, EJ. I'm enjoying the "real" good news vibe.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 24, 2020)

My son learned to extension dive over the break and tip over bar.   He's looking really sharp if not yet in game shape.



jpeter said:


> AYSO is back training


Jpeter how's this possible?  In our area they can't form Extras teams because they can't hold mass tryouts and the fall team organization doesn't start up until August and remains a question mark.


----------



## Sportsx2 (Jun 24, 2020)

My dd had her first training yesterday, she was so excited to see her teammates and coach. As a parent it was amazing to see how happy she was for a little bit of normalcy. This experience has really gotten to her mentally,  she misses her school friends and her teammates tremendously and zoom just isn’t cutting it anymore. 

Great Park was an amazing place to be last night, so many smiling kids working their tails off.

Thanks for this thread - it’s nice to focus on the good.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> My son learned to extension dive over the break and tip over bar.   He's looking really sharp if not yet in game shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Jpeter how's this possible?  In our area they can't form Extras teams because they can't hold mass tryouts and the fall team organization doesn't start up until August and remains a question mark.


I dunno but there was two teams one girls and one boys training out on the fields with ayso gear and a Coach.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

Class of 2022 rocks!!!!  Two more girls made commitment to play college ball.  Deals are being made and that is a good thing


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Class of 2022 rocks!!!!  Two more girls made commitment to play college ball.  Deals are being made and that is a good thing


My DD shared with me yesterday that one of the Goats verbally committed to LMU, congrats to her and her family. Great kid and family, continued success!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 25, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> My DD shared with me yesterday that one of the Goats verbally committed to LMU, congrats to her and her family. Great kid and family, continued success!


She’s gonna share the pitch with a few friends of ours. Will be a fun program to watch over the next few years.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> She’s gonna share the pitch with a few friends of ours. Will be a fun program to watch over the next few years.


Local D1 in Cali will do well with 2022s imo.  She's one of the hardest workers on the field and that was a very nice pick up.  My good freind who shares my bday went to LMU and so did Hank and Bo.  I loved Westhead running and playing no defense.  Good days are coming for all........


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

More good news college soccer deal for 2022s.  A good friend of mine dd just got a full ride.  I got the break down and its a killer deal.  A little bit of everything if you know what I mean.  She did communicate during the old rules and that was beneficial for her 100%.  She had her eye on one school and it was her job to have the grades and the game to get the deal and she put in major work in all areas of her life.  Congrats to KFs dd JF.  I know you lurk here and I know 100% what life's challenges have thrown your family.  KFs wife died of cancer before the Corona Virus and didn't make it to see JFs big day today.  I want to brag and share this story but its not my story to tell.  KF, share some day what the last three months have been like for your family if you can.  Peace bro


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 25, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> My DD shared with me yesterday that one of the Goats verbally committed to LMU, congrats to her and her family. Great kid and family, continued success!


Nice! One of my daughter's 2022 friends just committed to LMU a couple days ago!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Nice! One of my daughter's 2022 friends just committed to LMU a couple days ago!


Watch out for the Lions and I mean that.  Great job girls!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> She’s gonna share the pitch with a few friends of ours. Will be a fun program to watch over the next few years.


Thoughts on the new coach?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Thoughts on the new coach?


We don’t have a new Coach.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 25, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> We don’t have a new Coach.


@The Outlaw ...my bad...didn’t look at the context.  I think the new Coach will do well.  My DD is a 23 and wants to go out of state.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Jpeter how's this possible?  In our area they can't form Extras teams because they can't hold mass tryouts and the fall team organization doesn't start up until August and remains a question mark.


My DD played Extra before going to club. In our region the Extra teams pretty much stay together year round and girls come and go during that time. They hold tryouts and add players to fill spots. I would assume that if there is any AYSO training going on it's Extra teams practicing with what ever hold overs they have that are planning to  with the team.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 2, 2020)

Soccer is back July 16 as the USL becomes the first American sport to play in it's local market.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278743417686646784




__





						ORANGE COUNTY SC TO RESUME PLAY ON ESPN2 JULY 16th
					






					www.orangecountysoccer.com


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 2, 2020)

@Ellejustus. Great idea keeping it positive. My kid’s team finished tonight with hellacious windsprints and she took a knee twice but ran it out. All the running and strength workouts you do alone don’t stack up to good ol fashioned soccer sprints with your team!


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Jul 3, 2020)

My sons 09 team got accepted into CRL they have 29 days before there first game half the team is in vacation lol they definitely will not be match fit but at this point who cares


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 3, 2020)

We’re all hoping they play that game 28 days from now!!!  That would be awesome!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

Third week of camp starts up this week


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Third week of camp starts up this week


High School sport camps starting this week for my girls. I'm glad to see some positives, even in small slices.


----------

